# Cancer?



## kvolk (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a 55 gal tank with 4 young red bellies. I got them dime size in mid-February and they have done fine. The largest is now about 3 1/2 inches long but I think that he is not long for this world. He is still active and eating well but both eyes a bulging almost out of his head like a bubble-eyed gold fish and his belly looks about 10 months pregnant. The water conditions are good with ammonia and nitrates barely registering at all. No new fish and no changes in tank. I have been feeding mostly shrimp but with occasional frozen brine shrimp or krill and a few flakes now and then. Any ideas? How do your give a piranha an enema?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pop-eye and dropsey

a handy pop-eye link
a handy dropsy link
I know these links are about goldfish with pop-eye and dropsy, but the conditions are the same in piranhas

I would suggest you treat for these, and also do a water change or two.
I would have thought that dropsey was more potentially life threatening than pop-eye, but pop-eye can cause irreversable damage to your fish's eyes.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah Inees pretty much has it covered there... , usuallt triggered by poor water conditions, best solution is to correct the water parameters ASAP, good luck


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> yeah Inees pretty much has it covered there


 Who is Inees?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i had a guorami (sp?) who had popeye.
He's dead. :sad: 
but dont' think your fish will die. the other
fish picked at his eyes till they bled. sad, but 
hopefully you can overcome this.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> i had a guorami (sp?) who had popeye.
> He's dead. :sad:
> but dont' think your fish will die. the other
> fish picked at his eyes till they bled. sad, but
> hopefully you can overcome this.


 it sounds like your gourmi didn't have pop-eye, but was just attacked which can also cause the eyes to buldge out - often mistaken for pop-eye


----------

